# boost leak?



## JDM240Turbo (Jan 21, 2005)

I've got a monster exhaust leak where my turbo manifold meets my turbo on a stock sr20det engine. My turbo is waste gated at 7 but my boost gauge says I'm running around 6.5. I know some gauges are off by about 1/2 lb. But when I go to my second stage boost with my controller (13lbs) My gauges reads 13 and then goes down to about 10.5 to 11. Is this because of my exhaust leak? Or is my turbo effin up. Thanks.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

fix the exhaust leak first, then see if there's a problem 

always eliminate known problems first before guessing other ones


----------

